# Breeding Brichardi



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whats the best temp to keep the water to get brichardi to breed at? and are there any tips or tricks i should know to get them to breed??


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

78F is likely ideal. There is no trick, just patience. Clean water, good food, make them feel comfortable.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

ok thanks alot


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

A male and a female..that's all it takes. And once it starts, it won't stop. Enjoy the tank!


----------



## ShiroYuki (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello

Did you manage to get them to breed? I have been trying to get mine to breed for the pas year, nothing. They flirt do the whole darting ritual, but when it comes to the point where the eggs are laid the male eats the eggs??!! Can anyone help me with this?

The water is fine, feeding program is good, the fish are sexed correctly, they don't want to pair off with any other fish, I've tried to pair them to other fish of the same species, they either kill them or chase them to the top corners. What should I do? I'm starting to think I should trade them for african jewels, which my fiance is breeding with success...I've decided to join this forum and give them one more shot...I want to see their family dinamics in action...

Herman


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

What size tank? And what kind of rockscape? I'd have a cave in there for each of them.


----------



## ShiroYuki (Jan 29, 2013)

I think I should open up a new thread with this, but in the mean time...I have a lot of coral rocks in the tank forming a network of caves/crevaces. Its I believe a 40 or a 30 gallon tank. Water temperature is between 70-80F depending on how hot my room gets, it rarely goes above 75F


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes. Start a thread. Although itis on the same topic, we don't want to wander too far from the OP.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

no they havent breed yet they are still very little id say about 1.5"-2" they just paired up not to long ago and they just started to dig a nest. I do weekly water changes and i keep my tank between 78-80 f and my ph is anywhere between 8-9 I try and minic the natural enviroment as best as i can. well i hope i am anyways considering they are in a tank and not in a lake. I have plants in m tank but thats just to add color and break up LOS (line of sight) Heres a pic of my tank but *** added a few more fake plants to make it look better to me.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok my tank dont look like the picture above anymore but im bringing this thread back because i have a question.....

I've had my brichardi for about 7 months i got them when they were 1" I have a pair left. They have been in this tank with water changes weekly of 10g out of a 29g tank. Tank sits at 76F. How old do they need to be before they actually start to breed? Its driving me nuts lol. Everyone says there isnt a trick but there is something im not doing right apparently lol. Any thoughts?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

If it were me I would probably turn the tank up to 78 and then do water changes with 76 degree water. I'd also probably do 2 water changes a week, still 10 gallons for each change.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

How big are they now?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Id say about 2.5"


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I cant make the temp any higher because thehater in that tank stays at 76F and the other one that i could put in it just started sticking so i have to find one to replace it. Everyone says that brichardi are very easy to breed well dangit i aint having any luck with them yet. Kinda starting to make me mad because i cant figure out what im doing wrong lol.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, they are kind of small still, but just near that point when they should be breeding. Having said that, with only two left, you might not even have a male female. I would consider waiting for a few more months to see what happens. It seems when we given up that they actually start breeding.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well im pretty sure i have a male and female. The male nips at the female sometimes likes hes trying to get her to go. They always hang out together and are always near each other. I dunno its driving me nuts i tell ya rofl


----------

